# Puppy blues



## kalt (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey there,
I’ve got my puppy two days ago after waiting 5 years for the ideal time, reading books, researching the breeder well (visited them 3 times before getting my boy “Rik”) and everything. Now that I am with him, even though I knew there was a chance of this happening, I somehow question if I did the wrong thing. Sorry guys if this is wrong to say but there is a little regret in me as if I gave part of my freedom away etc. I love him so I don’t want to have him for a month or two and take him back to the breeder. So either I am going to strengthen the f* and go on or I will take him back asap before he gets used to me even more. This is not an easy decision so would appreciate if you guys can help me please...


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

kalt said:


> Hey there,
> I’ve got my puppy two days ago after waiting 5 years for the ideal time, reading books, researching the breeder well (visited them 3 times before getting my boy “Rik”) and everything. Now that I am with him, even though I knew there was a chance of this happening, I somehow question if I did the wrong thing. Sorry guys if this is wrong to say but there is a little regret in me as if I gave part of my freedom away etc. I love him so I don’t want to have him for a month or two and take him back to the breeder. So either I am going to strengthen the f* and go on or I will take him back asap before he gets used to me even more. This is not an easy decision so would appreciate if you guys can help me please...


This is like having a child....you will have Buyers remorse....wonder if your doing things right or if you did the right thing. I will tell you right NOW. You have done one of the best things in your life and for yourself. He will be your bestest friend until the end. He will wanna be where you are all the time....Snuggle with you...get the zoomies right before bed just like a Little kid. Always Remember he will NEVER stop loving you until his little heart stops ticking....Even when your sitting there with him as he is taking his last breath....you will be on his mind. Remember this....Dont give your dog back....think of all the memories you will miss out on....good and bad. Enjoy him as he will always enjoy being with you.

1ST DAY after picking him up!










Just the other day all growed up... he is the best thing EVER. Love you Kody!











Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

kalt said:


> Hey there,
> I’ve got my puppy two days ago after waiting 5 years for the ideal time, reading books, researching the breeder well (visited them 3 times before getting my boy “Rik”) and everything. Now that I am with him, even though I knew there was a chance of this happening, I somehow question if I did the wrong thing. Sorry guys if this is wrong to say but there is a little regret in me as if I gave part of my freedom away etc. I love him so I don’t want to have him for a month or two and take him back to the breeder. So either I am going to strengthen the f* and go on or I will take him back asap before he gets used to me even more. This is not an easy decision so would appreciate if you guys can help me please...


I don’t know if this will help but it’s just my thoughts. My boy Reggie is now just over 4 months so I haven’t had him long. Mad as it sounds 1st dog and 1st Vizsla 🙈 like you I have wondered from the 1st few days what have I done. I spent over two years researching, finding the right breeder, reading books but when he arrived the 1st few days I was a bit shell shocked. I wanted the best for him but wondered if I was it ! But now I appear to be turning a corner, every day I love him that little bit more although some days are tougher than others. I can tell he loves me and already I feel this bond growing. I was used to jumping in my car doing and going where ever but no more. Do I struggle with that yes but do I know I’m building up to something better and more fulfilling yes. 
This forum has helped me immensely, understanding more but more importantly recognising it’s hard and it's ok to feel overwhelmed. Ultimately the decision is yours and don’t be hard on yourself if u decide it’s not for you But cut yourself a bit of slack and try to relax a little it worked for me.


----------



## kalt (Jul 13, 2020)

Kazi said:


> I don’t know if this will help but it’s just my thoughts. My boy Reggie is now just over 4 months so I haven’t had him long. Mad as it sounds 1st dog and 1st Vizsla 🙈 like you I have wondered from the 1st few days what have I done. I spent over two years researching, finding the right breeder, reading books but when he arrived the 1st few days I was a bit shell shocked. I wanted the best for him but wondered if I was it ! But now I appear to be turning a corner, every day I love him that little bit more although some days are tougher than others. I can tell he loves me and already I feel this bond growing. I was used to jumping in my car doing and going where ever but no more. Do I struggle with that yes but do I know I’m building up to something better and more fulfilling yes.
> This forum has helped me immensely, understanding more but more importantly recognising it’s hard and it's ok to feel overwhelmed. Ultimately the decision is yours and don’t be hard on yourself if u decide it’s not for you But cut yourself a bit of slack and try to relax a little it worked for me.


Thanks a lot for this feedback. It't funny I felt word by word what you are saying. Rik is now 6mo and I can't imagine leaving without him. During this process I figured out something. I was asking ppl around me with dogs how much they are happy having a dog and figured out it is around 80-90%. Meaning nobody I know was 100% happy about their decision. With that info, I even started questioning this percentage for ppl having babies but that's not a subject for here . Anyway, after researching and waiting so long, I think it is normal to feel weird as your over-prepare yourself to a situation and try to be under control on everything...


----------

